# :: Avenida Dos de Mayo - San Isidro (al límite con Lince) - ::



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Aprovechando los días de sol tomé estas fotos la semana pasada. Una avenida multifacética y bien cuidada.

La famosa Procuradoría









Una casa muy bella


















Otra casa









No se que es exactamente, pero es muy bonita (creo que tiene que ver con la embajada de Ecuador)









DPI 









Hacksoft (donde se hace el famoso antivirus The Hacker)









La cuadra de los restaurantes fichos









El restaurante San Ceferino









Dinno's Pizza









La CONAJU (Consejo Nacional de la Juventud)













































Wong (el local más antiguo de todos), es inmenso por dentro, lo acaban de ampliar, ya parece hipermercado


















Pardo's Chicken












































































































Y se acabó...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

JajaJAja... Chévere! Un amigo del cole vive por Santa Isabel. Si viera estas fotos...


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Buenas fotos SoundMaster. Encontre las casas y edificaciones de esa zona muy coloridas


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Gracias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dos de Mayo es una de mis avenidas favoritas, tranquila pero a la vez comercial. 

Muy buenas tus fotos!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos Sound Master, gracias.
Nunca he entrado a ese Wong, ¿Qué tal es?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ese Pardo´s es mi favorito, me encanta lo tranqui que es la 2 de mayo... ha quedado super chèvere el wong


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante y sobretodo porque son lugares nuevos para este foro, o casi nuevos......


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

wow que linda zona creo que es la primera vez que la veo 

el wong me ha gustado mucho:cheers:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

El Wong esta mostro!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

bonitas fotos :banana: Esa avenida es buena  pero chuma lo malo es ese horrendo edificio sin acabar hno:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bueno, un colaborador más en el foro!
Esa zona me gusta, es una avenida que tiene lo suyo apesar de no ser taaaaaaan importante como javier prado, tengo una tía que vive por ahi, a ver si algun día la visitio y tomo unas fotos desde su casa


----------



## javierleon74 (Dec 20, 2006)

No se que es exactamente, pero es muy bonita (creo que tiene que ver con la embajada de Ecuador)









Efectivamante es la Residencia de los Embajadores de Ecuador.

Alguien sabe cual es la verdadera zonificación de esta calle?? digo, es comercial, residencial, mixta...porque veo una mezcla de todo...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La 2 de Mayo es de las más bonitas avenidas arboladas...*

Viví a menos de media cuadra de la 2 de Mayo,en la calle Los Naranjos.. apenas pocos meses... pero es una zona realmente bien tranquila... En esa época Wong era una tienda chiquita...aunque creo que quedaba en Los Alamos y no en Los Cipreses...siempre en esquina con la 2 de Mayo...era una bodega de esquina que se habìa transformado en una especie de tienda de regalos... luego las pastelerìas italianas... de visita obligada... una linda zona... y noto que no ha perdido ese aire de serenidad.... muy sanisidrino por cierto...aunque a media cuadra de la 2 de Mayo empieza ya Lince..


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Es cierto pese al loquerio que es la importante avenida paralela a esta, la 2 de Mayo sigue siendo tranquila.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bonito recorrido, gracias.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias por el thread! inagotable Lima


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas tomas y nuevos ángulos, se ve bien!


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

me gusto mucho el tema que tiene ese wong , cons4erva su esencia !!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que buenas fotos!!! chvr el recorrido


----------



## amarillo (Oct 7, 2013)

*av dos de mayo VISITA*

SUPER BUENAS FOTOS Y ME GUSTARÍA SABER SI CONOCES EL HOTEL SAN ISIDRO B&B QUE ESTA EN ESA ZONA.... PODRÍAS AYUDARME?? PRONTO ESTARÉ POR ALLA Y NO QUIERO PERDERMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## amarillo (Oct 7, 2013)

Agradeceré me ayuden a localizar el Hotel San Isidro B&B por fa!!!!! pronto estaré viajando y conoceré Lima PEru por primera vez!! me ayudan??? mil gracias!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Forista los threads antiguos no se deben revivir y además si necesitas información revisa la web o envía un mensaje privado a un forista Peruano.

Este tema se cierra


----------

